# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  ارورSubmitOperationFailed

## dottnett

سلام دوستان
امکانش هست بفرمایید اروری که پیوست کردم برای چیه؟
ممنون

----------


## dottnett

دوستان کسی نیست پاسخ بده؟

----------

